# Love Shack BBQ



## fast freddie (Jan 30, 2008)

Hello

I am Fast Freddie from Love Shack BBQ.
I do competition cooking and catering.
I am also a CBJ.
I am a Fence Contractor by trade in Northern California.
Cookers
ECB
Weber Kettle
NBBD Offset
FEC100 controlled by a Stoker instead of the Traeger control.
Komodo Kamado
FEC500 
Soon an Oyler700 on a trailer.

www.loveshackbbq.com

Fast Freddie


----------



## white cloud (Jan 30, 2008)

Is a Komodo Kamado
some sort a japanese toilet you use when your on the road? for when your tastin undercooked meat and such. It seems I heard of these. 
P.S. Nice list


----------



## mossymo (Jan 30, 2008)

Fast Freddie
Welcome to SMF !!!
You come to us with experience, I hope we can share some knowledge with you, with that I am assuming you can share some of yours with us; smoking is all about having fun !!!


----------



## kookie (Jan 30, 2008)

Welcoem to the site. 

Kookie


----------



## fast freddie (Jan 30, 2008)

They look funny, but can cook very low (180*) to over (800*)
These are very fuel efficient. There is nothing you can't cook, in any weather, with one load of lump. These are the Cadillac of Ceramic cookers.

http://www.komodokamado.com/KomodoKa...d=30&Itemid=63


----------



## richtee (Jan 30, 2008)

Hia Fred, welcome to SMF. Interestin' cooker that toilet one..LOL!
Enjoy yer time here!


----------



## gramason (Jan 30, 2008)

Welcome to the SMF, glad to have you.


----------



## white cloud (Jan 30, 2008)

Thanks I will check it out


----------



## bassman (Jan 30, 2008)

Welcome to SMF!  Glad to have you aboard.   Keith


----------



## crockadale (Jan 30, 2008)

Welcome aboard, interesting cooker and not cheap. I used to be a tile setter...Hummmmm


----------



## smokeys my pet (Jan 30, 2008)

Welcome to smf. Hope to see some q-view from ya soon!!!! Nice arsenal of equipment you have too!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## charles1056 (Jan 30, 2008)

Welcome to the SMF, Freddie.


----------



## placebo (Jan 30, 2008)

Glad you found us Freddie! You're just a few towns away from me. I'll have to stop by and try some of your goods soon.


----------



## richoso1 (Jan 30, 2008)

Fast Freddie, welcome to the SMF.Looking forward to you sharing some smoke stories and Q too!


----------



## cowgirl (Jan 30, 2008)

Welcome to the forum Freddie! Glad to have you aboard.


----------



## white cloud (Jan 30, 2008)

Im impressed, Boy that dragon aint cheap either


----------

